# feeding times



## hunter08 (Oct 14, 2008)

can anyone post the deer feeding times for GA


----------



## Core Lokt (Oct 14, 2008)

Go here and type in your zipcode

http://www.solunarforecast.com/solunarcalendar.aspx


----------



## hiawassee1 (Oct 24, 2012)

do you think these charts have any relevance??


----------



## sgtstinky (Oct 24, 2012)

Not even close


----------

